
Mssql-cli, a new interactive command line tool for SQL Server - RankingMember
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/dataplatforminsider/2017/12/12/try-mssql-cli-a-new-interactive-command-line-tool-for-sql-server/
======
pecg
I find interesting to observe how Microsoft position has changed over the
years. They tend to focus now on command line users, and provide tools with
open source licenses, it seems they are trying to be more 'Unix-like' these
days; still, I don't think they offer any substantial value over mature,
powerful and integrated tools, and personally I don't feel attracted to the
idea of supporting a company that practices EEE and uses monopoly strategies
to retain market share.

